# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Peixes cirurgiões, família Acanthuridae

## Julio Macieira

Caracteristicas da família 

Essa familia é caracterizada por ter o corpo no formato oval, alto e fino lateralmente. Uma outra grande caracteristica destaque na família, é a presença de um "espinho" de cada lado no pedúnculo caudal, que se assemelham a ponta de um bisturi, dai o nome "peixes cirurgiões". Esse "bisturi", é usado em disputas de território e para auto defesa. 
As nadadeiras dorsais e anais são alongadas e acompanham o corpo até quase a cauda. Os olhos são posicionados na parte superior da cabeça. O tamanho das espécies variam numa média de 20 a 50 cm na natureza 
A maioria das espécies não tem mudanças de coloração entre a fase jovem e adulta. Uma das excessões, é o nosso brasileiro _Acanthurus coeruleos_, que quando filhote é amarelo e com o desenvolvimento, passa a ficar totalmente azul. Essa mudança de coloração, começa pela nadadeira caudal e vai passando para o resto do corpo. A mudança de coloração, é independente de idade ou tamanho, animais jovens, podem ficar com a coloração adulta e alguns espécimes maiores, podem ainda ter um corpo amarelo. No meio dessa mudança, os animais ficam com as duas cores. Essa mudança de cor, explica (acredito eu) os relatos de Yellow Tangs _Zebrassoma flavescens_ no nordeste do Brasil 
Dimorfismos sexuais externos são raros, em algumas espécies, os machos ficam um pouco mais escuros no periodo de reprodução. Ha hora ca cópula, o casal libera os ovos e o esperma na água. Os filhotes, passam por uma fase planctônica, o que dificulta muito a criação em cativeiro 



 
_Acanthurus sohal, Zebrasoma flavescens_ 


Alimentação 

As espécies desta família tem uma dieta bastante especializada, sendo a maioria herbivoras dependentes de algas, por isso nos aquários deve-se oferecer algas ou verduras(escarola e espinafre principalmente). Uma boa dieta melhora muito a aparência e estado geral dos animais. Existem espécies que tambem se alimentam de pequenos animais, se acustumando facilmente a comer ração congelada e comida viva no aquário. Animais jovens tem um crescimento rápido, por isso precisam ser alimentados algumas vezes por dia, já que se movimentam muito e gastam muita energia. Resumindo, rações de qualidade, verduras e alimentação viva são as melhores coisas a se oferecer aos cirurgiões 


 
_Acanthurus leucosternon, Zebrasoma flavescens, Naso lituratus_ 


Comportamento no aquário 

Cirurgiões vivem nos recifes de corais e nadam geralmente em cardumes, pastando as algas nas rochas e corais. Aquários bastante espaçosos e não muito povoados, diminuem bastante o nivel de estress. No aquário, por causa do espaço limitado, o comportamento fica bastante diferente, se tornado territorialistas e agressivos com peixes recem chegados no aquário. Para evitar essas brigas, deve-se introduzir primeiro, os animais menores e mais calmos, por último os maiores e mais agressivos. Essas brigas, podem acabar em machucados e mortes causado pelo stress 
Todas as espécies são sencíveis a parametros de água ruins e suscetiveis a doenças como ictio e Odnium. Boa alimentação e condições perfeitas de água, diminuem muito o risco de doenças e mortes 


 
Corte causado por outro cirirgião em briga por território _Zebrasoma desjardini_ 


http://www.ecoprojects.com.br

*Marcelo Shei* (marceloshei@hotmail.com) 
Graduando em biologia marinha - assessoria profissional em Aquarismo 
Fotos: Anderson Costa

----------

